# Kubota T1600 hydrostatic oil



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

I have a kubota T1600 with a hydrostatic transmission (Eaton 750). I can not find SAE 20W in the trade. Is there an oil that can replace it ?

Thank you!


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

This is the low temp viscosity number. This isn’t the important number. The number after the W is the important number. The low temp viscosity number should be selected based on your winter temps. A normal hydro oil is about a SAE 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Universal Tractor Fluid works much better than motor oil as it has antifoam additives, seal preservative, shear stable viscosity improver that allows operation at all temperature ranges, and is readily in small enough bottles from any farm store or tractor distributor to make it economical.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

An SAE 20 is about equal to an ISO 68 if that helps. SAE 20 is easy to find in motor oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

Here in Canada we don’t have 20w monograd oil I would search for iso 68 or UTF


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

You must be in Quebec or New Brunswick. I’m in Nova Scotia. I think UTF will be a little too viscous for your application. I can get you a 5-gallon pail of Amsoil 68 hydraulic oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

Québec I will buy iso 68 thank you


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

I bought iso 46 for the cold temperature thank yoy


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’m glad you found some. ISO 46 is still within the SAE 20 spec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes this is the conversion sae to iso

https://www.farmandfleet.com/blog/sae-to-iso-oil-conversion-chart/


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You are supposed to have SAE 20W-50 in the hydrostatic transmission


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

rhino said:


> You are supposed to have SAE 20W-50 in the hydrostatic transmission
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum














Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Yup. ISO 46 is not a sufficient substitute for that. Thanks rhino for looking that up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## csavard (Sep 24, 2013)

rhino said:


> View attachment 37143
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the information?

Thank you


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Kubota.com


----------

